# Sad view in a pet store..



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I was wasting time in a pet store (it was rush hour..) and I walked by the small feeder mouse tank several times. It wasn't until the last time that I noticed a mouse circling more so than my elderly mouse does (she had a stroke, but it only caused her to circle for the rest of her life) and he kept collapsing like his back leg wasn't useable. I could tell he was in pain, and even if he survived it would be impossible for him to drink from the water bottle. I told one of the employees about him and she came over to the tank. She thought I was talking about a different mouse (that was sleeping under the bedding) and told me, "oh he's just sleeping." I'm not really sure how she could have missed the mouse right beside the sleeping one that was circling round and round and round.. Once I pointed out the correct mouse again, she asked what I wanted her to do so I asked if there was anything they could do for him because he was clearly suffering. So she went to ask her manager and she said that they could put him in a separate cage in the back. So I said, "no, I was just wondering if you could put him to sleep. He's not going to get better." She said they couldn't and they usually just have to wait for them to die. :/ I told her that he might not die soon, but he'll suffer until he does. She asked me again if I'd like her to put him in a cage in the back because she didn't want me thinking that they don't care about their animals. It made me so sad that the mouse has to suffer until someone buys him. :/ I would have bought him myself, but I wasn't heading home for another 4 to 5 hours.

I don't think any differently of the pet store... its still one of my favorite pet stores. Much better than others anyway. They actually have accurate information on most of their care sheets.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I feel for him. Poor mouse.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor boy... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Thats so sad, I wish they could have done something for him


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, that is the reason why I don't shop at pet stores that sell animals.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Because they can't euthanize animals that need it?

I wish they could have at least fed him. They had four snakes that could have eaten that size mouse..It saddened me to see him.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think a pet store is legally allowed to euthanasize an animal. I believe it has to be carried out by a veterinary professional. They obviously do not have any connections to a veterinarian. Also, being fed to a snake is not a humane death by any means.

If you were to continue to buy things from that pet store, you are just supporting the neglect.

If you are not interested in causing any harm, I suggest finding a pet supply store that does not sell animals


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

The death by a snake thing is debatable. Do a bit of research on that and you'll know what I mean.


I don't see how the mouse suffering is their fault... If they couldn't put him down, then they couldn't help him. Which I dunno if they just don't know the methods to put him down or if they're just not allowed to.

I have no issue with that pet store. Especially since its the only store that sells raw diets and the cat food cans that I get for my cat that refuses to eat whole prey.
Besides, boycotting pet stores doesn't make a difference to them as a whole. There are no pet stores around that do not sell animals.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> .
> Besides, boycotting pet stores doesn't make a difference to them as a whole.


Yes it does.

There is a Canada-wide chain here that stopped selling puppy mill dogs because the public caused an outcry.

There is another chain that popped up within the last few years that prides itself in being a supply-only store that does not sell animals. It supports local shelters and rescues instead.

Even if choosing a supply-only store (or order your supplies online) doesn't seem to make a difference, it does. It makes me happier to give my money to a store that supports rescues and shelters. It makes me happier that I am not giving money to a store that gets animals from mills or mistreats its sick and injured animals. If you get enough people on your side, they'll either clean up their act or go out of business. If you didn't do anything, the store is just going to continue making money off of you and they will have no desire to change their ways.

If something upsets you or bothers you, you should stand up for what you believe them. Write the manager a letter. Start buying supplies online. Tell your friends what you saw. What's the harm in trying?

Imagine what the world would be like if Martin Luther King Jr. said "It wouldn't make a difference anyway" instead of giving his "I have a dream". Or if a woman bought a dog from a puppy mill instead of adopting from a shelter because "adopting one dog wouldn't make a difference to the overpopulation problem".

"It's not going to make a difference" is a false statement. It's negative to live your life by that saying. Anything you can do makes a difference, even if it's small. It's just a matter if what you saw bothers you enough to do something about it.

End rant.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

But I don't mind stores selling feeder animals. Its needed. Some people go to a pet store if they run out of their orders. And this is the store that I got my Hazel (agouti mouse buck) out of the feeder section. Besides being on the small side, he's lovely.


----------

